# Belgrave Flyover Culvert, Leicester March '13



## King Mongoose (Jun 10, 2013)

This was a substitute for a failed attempt on Charlesworth’s Dyers earlier in the day, which involved the fuss being called and me getting away by the skin of my teeth.
I’m struggling for info on this one, all I know is, this is downstream from Evington culvert and flows into the Grand Union Canal. It passes under an old factory then under Belgrave Circle and Flyover.
Solo Explore
(1)





(2)
Under the Factory




(3)




(4)




(5)




(6)




(7)




(8)




(9)




(10)
Sign of flooding




(11)




(12)




(13)




(14)




(15)




(16)
Under the Belgrave Circle and Flyover




(17)




(18)




(19)
Water coming through the walls




(20)




(21)




(22)




(23)




(24)




(25)




(26)
The outflow into the Grand Union




(27)




(28)




(29)




(30)




(31)




(32)




(33)




(34)




(35)





Cheers for looking
​


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## MD (Jun 10, 2013)

Best pics I've seen from there for a long time.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice culvert action there - thanks man!
GDZ


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Big Bill (Jun 12, 2013)

Driven over and past this place, never knew it was their!


----------

